# Pensacola pier red tide?



## gatorrodshop (May 14, 2014)

Is it fishable there? Heard RT made it this way but can't confirm.


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

myfwc.com has a map of the bloom. Still east of us at last report. Best I understand it the fish we're seeing are not being killed here, just washing up here.


----------



## gatorrodshop (May 14, 2014)

Thank you mr. Joe. Last I looked that wasn't updated.


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

Just left the ICW at 2:30am. Not a single dead fish except for the ones I caught. Just an FYI: Flounder are in shallow and deep water. Bring on the cold :thumbup:


----------



## PierGoogan (Jul 9, 2014)

Im sure its fine right now. Its all east of us right now. All the fish that are washing up here are dying east of us and washing up here. Pensacola pier will probably have some good fishing right now. Good luck to ya!


----------



## PierGoogan (Jul 9, 2014)

Im sure its fine right now. Its all east of us right now. All the fish that are washing up here are dying east of us and washing up here. Pensacola pier will probably have some good fishing right now. Good luck to ya!


----------

